
Show HN: Sleep Therapy to Beat Insomnia - rahulshiv
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/sleepedy/id1487849164
======
rahulshiv
Hey HN! I'm a former insomniac that went through a behavioral therapy program
to sleep better. I teamed up with some behavioral therapists to create
Sleepedy, an iOS app that connects you with a sleep coach and follows an
evidence based program to help you sleep better.

Evidence-based treatment (EBT) refers to treatment that is backed by
scientific evidence. That is, studies have been conducted and extensive
research has been documented on a particular treatment, and it has proven to
be successful.

Let me know if I can answer any questions regarding the product or our methods
:)

To learn more about our therapy method:
[https://www.sleepfoundation.org/articles/cognitive-
behaviora...](https://www.sleepfoundation.org/articles/cognitive-behavioral-
therapy-insomnia)

[http://ilya.sukhar.com/blog/an-algorithmic-solution-to-
insom...](http://ilya.sukhar.com/blog/an-algorithmic-solution-to-
insomnia.html)

------
darkmuck
is there an android app?

~~~
rahulshiv
Not yet but we are working on it right now :)

